# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  estegrande Istanbul Hair Transplant my experience este grande (failed operation)

## Sarah123

Hi Everyone,
I just want to write my experience with that place after more than 14 months of my surgery and I am talking about what happened with me in person.
1. Customer service before operation is great and the hotel is fine but there were no follow up after my surgery nor a nice way of answering my questions. Once they took the money, the kindness flow away and my questions were ignored.
2. I bought the package that they offered me although it was expensive but I want to follow all of their instructions and used all of their products for more than 6 months
3. Did many plasma sessions after the surgery to improve the results

Unfortunately, my hair has gone from thin to thinner as the donar area has become thinner and the other area didn't grown a new hair but lost some of the existing right after the operation.

I would never recommend this place to anyone as the result is negative and my hair wasn't even as it was before  :Frown:  Truly regret doing the surgery there.

----------


## masonwilliams

Thanks to the information from you, I have learned that this place is unreliable and will never entrust the trust to come here as a hairdresser. Thank you. shell shockers unblocked

----------


## Zalora

Not sure how i like this, but my cousin working for pest control company actually studied deeper on it.

----------


## HamidKhan

Bad choice!

----------


## eddiemalone

I was looking for a post of this nature, The main form should receive data from the data repeater rather than the repeater itself, is what I mean drift boss

----------


## dordle12

This is a really good article. I recently came upon your blog and wanted to express how much I have liked reading your writings. After all, I'll be subscribing to your feed and hoping to hear from you soon! redactle

----------

